# Bridging Visa B application - just a little experience sharing



## Mrs Z

Hi all,

I need to return to my home country next month for less than two weeks to visit my family and handle some errands, so I went to the immigration office in Sydney (Lee Street) yesterday to apply for a Bridging Visa B.

The officer at the counter said they no longer approve/reject BVB on the spot, thus they no longer accept payment by debit card at the counter as well. She added that it would take 1-2 working days for other officers at the back office to review one's application for a BVB. (This is contrary to what I read from this forum - about being granted a BVB on the spot - so I thought I might just share this with people who intend to apply for a BVB.)

Just about two hours ago, I received an email from the immigration department, saying that they have granted a BVB to me with immediate effect. So the officer was right in that it would take only 1-2 working days. 

A positive surprise is that they gave me a multiple-entry BVB that can be used for travelling within 6 months from today. I am really happy because that means I don't have to pay for another $140 if I intended to travel out of Australia again before May 2014. FIY, I did not write anything special in my application form. I just filled in the form normally stating that I am visiting my family and to handle some errands.

Just like BVA, the BVB gives me full working rights without restrictions, and it is valid until a decision is made on my application for Partner Visa 820.

Just a little sharing with those of you who have questions about BVB.


----------



## CollegeGirl

This is the second BVB we've heard of recently with a six-month multiple entry condition. Interesting! I wonder if they're going to be giving these out more given the long processing times onshore now. Congrats!


----------



## adm6

Thanks heaps for sharing, I was planning a 7 hour trip to Sydney to apply in person for a BVB but if I can't even get it granted on the spot then there's not much point. So you've saved me time and money - thank you!
I'm hoping these longer BVBs are becoming the standard now - fingers crossed I'm as lucky as you!
Did you supply any evidence with your application?


----------



## Mrs Z

Thanks CollegeGirl!  The multiple-entry "allowance" in a 6-month period is indeed very good!


----------



## Mrs Z

Hi adm6,

I'm glad this post is helpful to you. And yes, please don't spend the money travelling so far to Sydney. Just apply maybe at least 3 weeks before your intended departure date - that gives you 1 week to make sure your form reach them, and another two weeks as the latest timeframe you should apply.

No evidence is needed in the application. Just fill in Form 1006 (no changes in Nov, just use the same old form designed in July this year - you can see at the bottom of the form pages), and make sure your payment method is NOT by debit card.

Good luck!


----------



## adm6

I was actually planning to apply 3 months before, as I want to be able to organise my trip and book flights but don't really want to do that until I get the BVB granted. I hope they don't grant it effective immediately if I do that though!


----------



## ccpro

It is probably old news for everyone. I applied BVB in person in May 2012 and was granted the visa on the spot with 6 months multiple-entry. I don't know whether that was because It was urgent for me to go overseas or they were just nicer back then. In the end, I didn't even need the BVB because the 820 visa was granted two days before I left aus I paid $120 for nothing lol


----------



## Mrs Z

hi ccpro,

It was too bad the $120 was wasted. It would be strange to say that I don't want to get my 820 that early but I really hope my $140 won't be wasted. LOL

I submitted my application for 820 in early October, so the officer at the counter told me she was very sure that I would not get my 820 anytime soon.


----------



## christinenstar

I was granted with a BVB with 6 months multiple entry in May this year.


----------



## Niki76

Hi Guys,

It's good that most of you who posted got a 6mth BVB. 

I applied for mine on 30/Aug/2013 (Friday), didn't get it on the spot. 
The officer at the DIAC said I should receive the approval within the same day by email. I waited till 3/Sept/2013 (Tuesday), but still no email came in notifying me of the BVB approval. 

So, i called DIAC and the customer care consultant told me that it's been approved in the system. She activated my VEVO for me and told me to check the status in VEVO. So i checked the status on VEVO and true, its been approved. However, no email was sent notifying me of the BVB approval (as informed to me during application). And my BVB was only valid for 3mths effective from application date.

*Note: i was told by DIAC that if BVB is applied within 2 weeks of intended travel date, they will approve it almost immediately(or within 1-2days). 
And application within 2 weeks of intended travel date is more desirable for DIAC.
I went in to DIAC to apply for my BVB in Mid August, but they sent me home and told me to submit my application end of Aug when it's just within 2 weeks of my intended travel date.
**Not sure if this rule still applies now(since things change often), but that's what happened to me. So, just thought of sharing my BVB application experience with you guys


----------



## adm6

Does anyone know if bridging visa Bs are always granted 'effective immediately' ie. am I best off to wait until as close to the time I want to travel as possible in order to be able to remain out of the country for longer, or can I apply anytime within the 3 months prior to my trip and request the bridging visa becomes effective from the day or week I want to leave?


----------



## Nelly87

Thank you for sharing! 

I'm surprised they've decided to no longer grant on the spot, though. I posted a while ago I was concerned what would happen if a family member ended up in hospital back home and I had to go back right away to still be able to see them - and the fact that they no longer do immediate grants under any circumstances is a little disheartening. The only reason I would need a BVB is if a loved one back home had an accident or sudden problem of sorts, which would require fast action. 

But it is good to know they still mostly grant within 24 to 48 hours - that is something to keep in mind if such an a thing ever occurred.


----------



## adm6

I always wonder the same Nelly, we live out in the country and takes long enough to get to a city in order to get to an international airport, without having to first take a trip to the Immigration office to get a BVB granted - doesn't make it easy to get on the next available flight home in an emergency. Surely they'd make an allowance in that situation though and grant one on the spot, say if you were flying out later that day.


----------



## lois

Mrs Z said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to return to my home country next month for less than two weeks to visit my family and handle some errands, so I went to the immigration office in Sydney (Lee Street) yesterday to apply for a Bridging Visa B.
> 
> The officer at the counter said they no longer approve/reject BVB on the spot, thus they no longer accept payment by debit card at the counter as well. She added that it would take 1-2 working days for other officers at the back office to review one's application for a BVB. (This is contrary to what I read from this forum - about being granted a BVB on the spot - so I thought I might just share this with people who intend to apply for a BVB.)
> 
> Just about two hours ago, I received an email from the immigration department, saying that they have granted a BVB to me with immediate effect. So the officer was right in that it would take only 1-2 working days.
> 
> A positive surprise is that they gave me a multiple-entry BVB that can be used for travelling within 6 months from today. I am really happy because that means I don't have to pay for another $140 if I intended to travel out of Australia again before May 2014. FIY, I did not write anything special in my application form. I just filled in the form normally stating that I am visiting my family and to handle some errands.
> 
> Just like BVA, the BVB gives me full working rights without restrictions, and it is valid until a decision is made on my application for Partner Visa 820.
> 
> Just a little sharing with those of you who have questions about BVB.


Hey

I applied for my bvb via post and sent it to the lee street office... did you apply by mail after you visited the office? So stressed that i wont have it in time, i fly on 11/04


----------



## Valentine1981

CollegeGirl said:


> This is the second BVB we've heard of recently with a six-month multiple entry condition. Interesting! I wonder if they're going to be giving these out more given the long processing times onshore now. Congrats!


Would be great if I could get this as it means I wouldn't need to apply for a 2nd BVB for my honeymoon!!!


----------



## adm6

I've just been granted 7 months BVB. I sent a cover letter with my application explaining my reasons. As long as you aren't likely to be granted your substantive visa while you're away you should be fine


----------



## Valentine1981

adm6 said:


> I've just been granted 7 months BVB. I sent a cover letter with my application explaining my reasons. As long as you aren't likely to be granted your substantive visa while you're away you should be fine


Did you apply by post? And how long before your trip did you apply?


----------



## adm6

Yes by post. I applied 4-5 weeks before but they generally don't grant until 2 weeks before your departure date, as I discovered because I hassled them after a couple of weeks wondering what was taking so long and was told applications are processed in order of soonest travel date. So really no benefit to applying early.


----------



## brittpinkie

Sorry to bump this old thread up, but I'm going overseas at the end of August for my wedding (!!!). I was going to apply for the BVB now, but should I just wait until August or closer to the end of July? Does anyone know if the processing times for BVB are still the same (i.e. they won't approve you until two weeks before going anyway?). I guess I'd feel better just getting it in soon, but I'm not sure if it'll drive me crazy waiting or what, haha.

Also, I'm a bit confused as to what happens when I come back. Do I need to contact the immigration office? Do I stay on the BVB until my 820 visa is granted?


----------



## lois

brittpinkie said:


> Sorry to bump this old thread up, but I'm going overseas at the end of August for my wedding (!!!). I was going to apply for the BVB now, but should I just wait until August or closer to the end of July? Does anyone know if the processing times for BVB are still the same (i.e. they won't approve you until two weeks before going anyway?). I guess I'd feel better just getting it in soon, but I'm not sure if it'll drive me crazy waiting or what, haha.
> 
> Also, I'm a bit confused as to what happens when I come back. Do I need to contact the immigration office? Do I stay on the BVB until my 820 visa is granted?


Hey

I applied like a month before I went away and they approved it in 4 days. If I were you I'd just apply now so it's done, and hopefully they will approve it sooner, but even if they approve it 2 weeks before thats still plenty of time.

When your BVB is approved you will get an expiry date of this BVB that it detailed in the confirmation letter. Mine was multi entry for 6 months so I applied for it in May and it expired in October, when I would have had to call and have my BVA reinstated. However my 820 was approved nearly as soon as I got back from my trip so my BVA was never reinstated.

Its pretty simple and easy to get


----------



## brittpinkie

Cool, thank you so much for the advice! I think I will apply now, better to get it out the way! 

And I hope my 820 is approved not too long after I get back, haha. That'd be great! 

Thanks again!


----------



## CollegeGirl

There's some debate as to whether it's necessary to reinstate your BVA when you come back to the country - I would do it, just in case. I for one would be concerned that I'd somehow forget my BVB's expiration date if my 820 hadn't been granted and I'd find myself without a bridging visa.


----------



## Mrs Z

CollegeGirl said:


> There's some debate as to whether it's necessary to reinstate your BVA when you come back to the country - I would do it, just in case. I for one would be concerned that I'd somehow forget my BVB's expiration date if my 820 hadn't been granted and I'd find myself without a bridging visa.


Hi all, I don't think one should reinstate their BVA after being granted a BVB. When I received my BVB in November last year, the grant letter said the BVB would be valid until you have a decision on your Partner Visa application. It also explicitly stated that "This Bridging Visa B replaces the previous Bridging Visa A" granted. You also have full rights to work on a BVB, just like BVA. The only thing that will expire is the date you must return to Australia. So for example, if your BVB was granted on 22 May and the last day you must return to Australia on this visa is 22 November, then you must return before 22 November, and continue to stay in Australia on this BVB until a decision is made on your partner visa application. You don't need to reinstate any visa, nothing. That's my experience.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mrs. Z, I understand where you're coming from, but I've read migration agents say you need to reapply for the BVA before the BVB expires, so personally, I wouldn't take a chance.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Here you go, Mark Northam's advice on this topic from this post:



> Many people return on a BV-B and leave the BV-B in place, however we usually recommend people re-apply for the BV-A upon return - note that you'll probably have to lodge this by post or online as if you try this at DIBP they have been known to turn people away.
> 
> The issue is that if you have a BV-A, that makes applying for your next BV-B easier. Also, the BV-A is the proper bridging visa to be on if you are onshore in Australia and not planning to depart in the immediate future.
> 
> Hope this helps -
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mark Northam


----------



## BionicAllah

Hey, 

I'm currently on a bridging visa A but want to head out of the country. Obviously I need to sort out a bridging visa B. I just have a few queries. 
My friend is heading over to Australia at the end of this year and we want to head to Fiji for a holiday. I'm worried they will decline my application as this is not really a legitimate reason to leave Australia. Also how long do they take to approve? I've been advised it might not get approved until a week before I want to leave the country.


----------



## CollegeGirl

They're approving them for pretty much any reason (including holidays) these days given the insane wait times, so I wouldn't worry about that. I think you're probably right that it might just be a week or two before you leave that you'll hear (in fact I think I've read that they want you to APPLY just two weeks before you leave... let someone else confirm or deny that, though), but I wouldn't worry. I haven't heard of one being denied for something like this, so I doubt you need to worry about that.


----------



## BionicAllah

CollegeGirl said:


> They're approving them for pretty much any reason (including holidays) these days given the insane wait times, so I wouldn't worry about that. I think you're probably right that it might just be a week or two before you leave that you'll hear (in fact I think I've read that they want you to APPLY just two weeks before you leave... let someone else confirm or deny that, though), but I wouldn't worry. I haven't heard of one being denied for something like this, so I doubt you need to worry about that.


Thank you. 

That sucks that they won't approve it until closer to the date. I want to head to Fiji in December but I'm ready to book now.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Most people do book in advance.


----------



## Mrs G

Hello Mrs Z,
Thank you for sharing your experience.It was very helpful.I did like you said and got a reply for my BVB after 1 day.It is a multiple travel like yours.
Thank you.


----------



## Saint

Dear all,

I applied for Bridging Visa B on 2nd of October. It got approved on the 6th of October. It was weekend in between, hence, 2 business days technically which is very good. I have applied within 2 weeks prior to my travel date.

Bridging visa B has been granted for 6 months with multiple entries.

Thank you.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi Saint,
I am happy for you .Enjoy your stay Overseas.
All the best.


----------



## Saint

Thank you for your wishes Mrs G


----------



## killtheoriginal

Does anyone has a clear answer as to whether one should reinstate bridging A when return to australia?


----------



## starlight

I read on a blog from a migration agent that it is advisable to get the BVA reinstated - it doesn't cost anything and I think it can even be done online (?) - not 100 % sure about that one though.
The thing is if your BVB expires and your visa you've initially applied for hasn't been approved yet, your visa status is unclear. That's at least how this migration agent described it - I'll see if I can find the website.

EDIT: There it is: https://immigrationptyltd.wordpress...re-on-the-mysterious-world-of-bridging-visas/


----------



## adm6

You don't need to reinstate the BVA, my BVB grant letter stated that as long as I returned before the 'must not arrive after' date, then the BVB would allow me to stay legally in Australia until a decision was made on my partner visa application. In my case that was September 2014, and I haven't reinstated my BVA. Obviously if you need to travel again after the travel period has expired then you would need to reapply for another BVB. There is no expiry date on the BVB itself, only on the travel period attached to that BVB.


----------



## killtheoriginal

adm6 said:


> You don't need to reinstate the BVA, my BVB grant letter stated that as long as I returned before the 'must not arrive after' date, then the BVB would allow me to stay legally in Australia until a decision was made on my partner visa application. In my case that was September 2014, and I haven't reinstated my BVA. Obviously if you need to travel again after the travel period has expired then you would need to reapply for another BVB. There is no expiry date on the BVB itself, only on the travel period attached to that BVB.


Thank you for your replies, guys. Appreciate it.

And Adm6, How long did it take for the DIAC to grant you your BVB? And you have not got your substantive visa yet?


----------



## szam

*Bridging Visa B*



killtheoriginal said:


> And Adm6, How long did it take for the DIAC to grant you your BVB? And you have not got your substantive visa yet?


Thought I will share my experience since this forum had helped me so much:

I plan to travel overseas on 17 Feb and just realised today that DIAC no longer issue BVB on the spot. So I went to the closest DIAC office (VIC) late this morning and submitted my application in person around noon time.

I just received a confirmation letter attached with my visa grant letter that gives me multiple entries to and from Australia, valid until 9 August 2015 (6 months). It only took me around 3 hours from submitting my application to receiving my grant letter.

It now cost $140 and all you have to do is fill in the application form. My reason was my father had a surgery and requested for me to visit him in conjunction with Chinese New Year.

Hopefully my experience will help others who are looking at applying for BVB. I do recommend anyone who is planning to go overseas to apply for your BVB two to three weeks before your intended travel date to prevent the panic attack I had just now, as my flights were already booked in January!

(Waiting for my Partner Visa 820 to be granted, applied in May 2014)


----------



## Marky_Marc

szam said:


> Thought I will share my experience since this forum had helped me so much:
> 
> I plan to travel overseas on 17 Feb and just realised today that DIAC no longer issue BVB on the spot. So I went to the closest DIAC office (VIC) late this morning and submitted my application in person around noon time.
> 
> I just received a confirmation letter attached with my visa grant letter that gives me multiple entries to and from Australia, valid until 9 August 2015 (6 months). It only took me around 3 hours from submitting my application to receiving my grant letter.
> 
> It now cost $140 and all you have to do is fill in the application form. My reason was my father had a surgery and requested for me to visit him in conjunction with Chinese New Year.
> 
> Hopefully my experience will help others who are looking at applying for BVB. I do recommend anyone who is planning to go overseas to apply for your BVB two to three weeks before your intended travel date to prevent the panic attack I had just now, as my flights were already booked in January!
> 
> (Waiting for my Partner Visa 820 to be granted, applied in May 2014)


Can I ask, is it better to apply in person, post or online? I fly in 6 weeks.

Thanks


----------



## Simply

Wait so the BVB is only valid for 6 months? What happens if I need to travel after the 6 months and before my 820 is granted? I would need to re apply again?


----------



## Gothenburg

Simply said:


> Wait so the BVB is only valid for 6 months? What happens if I need to travel after the 6 months and before my 820 is granted? I would need to re apply again?


YES.. you do.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Yes, you'd need to apply for another BVB.


----------



## Helene

My BVB was barely valid for 2 months.. yep; just re apply again. I think they don't grant it for 6 months if you are close to the grant date/timeframe?


----------



## Dinoo

Same..I applied for 820/801 last July and last week I applied for BVB which was granted on monday for 3 months.


----------



## kaitlynsummer

*help need BVB*

Hi All,

We are awaiting our 820/801 defacto visa approval and are only 6 months into it.
My partner has just left the country on a BVA to go home for family personal reasons which we have evidence for.

We didn't realise you were not aloud to leave the country on a VBA.

Can we apply for the BVB whist he is overseas before he comes back. He flew out late Friday arvo and now its the long weekend and I cant contact immigration until Tuesday.

We are both freaking out and would appreciate any help possible.


----------



## szam

kaitlynsummer said:


> Can we apply for the BVB whist he is overseas before he comes back. He flew out late Friday arvo and now its the long weekend and I cant contact immigration until Tuesday.


So sorry to hear about that Kaitlyn. Unfortunately the best option is for your partner to contact the Australian consulate overseas and explain his situation.. He will need to hold a substantial visa in order to re-enter Australia.. The tourist visa is most likely the option to go and make sure it does not come with a "no further stay" condition. When he is back in Australia, make sure he gets in contact with DIAC to reinstate his BVA.

All the best!!!

Szam
(820 granted May 2015)!


----------



## LivNaomi

Thanks for this thread - it really helped me answer a few questions about the BVB.... However, does anyone know if I can apply for the BVB BEFORE my BVA kicks in? 

I'm on a tourist visa at the minute, and BVA is due to kick in 2nd August. I need to be back in England by the end of August to meet my new nephew, and also save up a little money over there as not working and applying for the partner visa has somewhat depleted my account!!! Haha...

Thanks 
Liv x


----------



## rachy13

I only have a debit mastercard but the lady i spoke to at the immigration said that if my card can be used as a credit then it will be fine. I hope so because i entered my debit card details as instructed



Mrs Z said:


> Hi adm6,
> 
> I'm glad this post is helpful to you. And yes, please don't spend the money travelling so far to Sydney. Just apply maybe at least 3 weeks before your intended departure date - that gives you 1 week to make sure your form reach them, and another two weeks as the latest timeframe you should apply.
> 
> No evidence is needed in the application. Just fill in Form 1006 (no changes in Nov, just use the same old form designed in July this year - you can see at the bottom of the form pages), and make sure your payment method is NOT by debit card.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## vnavarro

anyone know if you can apply for a BVB online or if it has to be done by post? 

any help would be great!


----------



## CCMS

vnavarro said:


> anyone know if you can apply for a BVB online or if it has to be done by post? any help would be great!


By mail only.


----------



## ausbill

can i apply a bvb online?? i have got a bva now.


----------



## CCMS

ausbill said:


> can i apply a bvb online?? i have got a bva now.


No, you can't.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## hawaiiboy

Hey Guys quick question. I applied for my bridging visa B on Friday by Post and received an email with my Bridging Visa B approval this afternoon. 

Very happy how quick the turnaround time was. 

Do I need to reapply for the BVA or once the BVB expires does it go back to the BVA automatically? 

Thanks!


----------



## Polosa22

LivNaomi said:


> Thanks for this thread - it really helped me answer a few questions about the BVB.... However, does anyone know if I can apply for the BVB BEFORE my BVA kicks in?
> 
> I'm on a tourist visa at the minute, and BVA is due to kick in 2nd August. I need to be back in England by the end of August to meet my new nephew, and also save up a little money over there as not working and applying for the partner visa has somewhat depleted my account!!! Haha...
> 
> Thanks
> Liv x


Hi there Liv! I am in a similar situation and looking through the forum to see what others have experienced. How did you go applying for the BVB before your BVA kicked in? 
I am waiting for a decision in my Partner visa 820/801, currently on a student visa. BVA only kicks in on 30 Nov but I want to go back to my home country for a wedding and my parents 60th birthday celebration. Did you have trouble getting the BVB granted before the BVA kicked in? I am planning to apply tomorrow... Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jennyxo

hawaiiboy said:


> Hey Guys quick question. I applied for my bridging visa B on Friday by Post and received an email with my Bridging Visa B approval this afternoon.
> 
> Very happy how quick the turnaround time was.
> 
> Do I need to reapply for the BVA or once the BVB expires does it go back to the BVA automatically?
> 
> Thanks!


I was wondering same thing! Some people say we don't need to reapply but other says we need... Confused


----------



## CCMS

The BVB does not expire, only the travel facility does. If you are worried about it, you can check your visa status on VEVO anytime. 

If you have a BVA that is not in effect and you are leaving and re-entering Australia on a substantive visa( like a tourist, WHV or 457 visa) then you need to get your BVA re- instated by sending or emailing form 1005 to the relevant processing centre as soon as you come back.


----------



## KarenVG

Does anyone know if you can apply for a Bridging B visa BEFORE your Bridging visa A kicks in? My boyfriend needs to go back to Italy for a couple of weeks only 5 days after his tourist visa expires and BVA kicks in (and it will be around new years when probably things take longer), so we don't want to wait for the last moment to apply for BVB!


----------



## CCMS

KarenVG said:


> Does anyone know if you can apply for a Bridging B visa BEFORE your Bridging visa A kicks in? My boyfriend needs to go back to Italy for a couple of weeks only 5 days after his tourist visa expires and BVA kicks in (and it will be around new years when probably things take longer), so we don't want to wait for the last moment to apply for BVB!


Yes , you can.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## ebrahim.b

*Period of BVB*

Today I went to IMMI office in Sydney to lodge my BVB application. The information staff told me at least 14days will take to process my application and the maximum duration of BVB is just 4weeks.
Last year one of my friends got 3month BVB and now they say just 4weeks.
I just want to know how long is the maximum period of BVB and does it really take 2 weeks to process?
for medical purpose I have to go back to my country. I have applied for 485visa and now I'm on BVA.


----------



## ebrahim.b

Saint said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I applied for Bridging Visa B on 2nd of October. It got approved on the 6th of October. It was weekend in between, hence, 2 business days technically which is very good. I have applied within 2 weeks prior to my travel date.
> 
> Bridging visa B has been granted for 6 months with multiple entries.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi mate:
today I went to IMMI office in Sydney to ask for BVB for period of 3month but they guy at information desk told me the maximum period of BVB is 4weeks.How did you get it for 6month? I applied for 485 visa and currently i'm on BVA.


----------



## Paraka

So what's the BVB charge??? Is it $140 for the application??


----------



## JoZephine

I applied for 4 weeks. I lodged my application in IMMI office in Sydney on June 1st. I received my Visa grant notification this evening, June 6th. The visa has been granted for 6 months - I didn't asked to.

It may depend on the main visa you applied for. I applied for a PR.


----------



## Mouse

BVB cost AUD 140. I initially went to Sydney immigration office to submit the hardcopy (Form 1006), and was told by the officer to apply online through IMMI account (if you have), he say its faster and easier. So, I took his advice and apply online. I apply on Monday and was granted on Thursday (check your IMMI status in 3-4 days). I apply for 3 week, they granted a 3 months BVB.


----------



## erksoon

Hi Mouse, are you applied the BVB recently? I can't see any way to apply through IMMI, can you share which to select?



Mouse said:


> BVB cost AUD 140. I initially went to Sydney immigration office to submit the hardcopy (Form 1006), and was told by the officer to apply online through IMMI account (if you have), he say its faster and easier. So, I took his advice and apply online. I apply on Monday and was granted on Thursday (check your IMMI status in 3-4 days). I apply for 3 week, they granted a 4 months BVB.


----------



## Mouse

Hi erksoon, sorry, this website does not allow new users to post website link. Google for "border apply bridging visa". Find the site that has the PDF link below

help-text/online-account/Documents/apply-bridging-visa.pdf

*I follow the step-by-step instruction and it works. However, the system did not respond to my request on instruction No. (3) APPLICATION FOR BRIDGING VISA. I have to re-click 4-5 times until the system respond and direct me to No.4. After that, it was a smooth sail

Good luck



erksoon said:


> Hi Mouse, are you applied the BVB recently? I can't see any way to apply through IMMI, can you share which to select?


----------



## erksoon

Thanks mouse, I will give it a try!



Mouse said:


> Hi erksoon, sorry, this website does not allow new users to post website link. Google for "border apply bridging visa". Find the site that has the PDF link below
> 
> help-text/online-account/Documents/apply-bridging-visa.pdf
> 
> *I follow the step-by-step instruction and it works. However, the system did not respond to my request on instruction No. (3) APPLICATION FOR BRIDGING VISA. I have to re-click 4-5 times until the system respond and direct me to No.4. After that, it was a smooth sail
> 
> Good luck


----------

